# How did you ladies deal with PGP/SPD when in labour?



## hawalkden

Midwife says I've got mild SPD after a few events were my hip/leg has given way and I've fallen down the last few stairs at home.. 

It's hard for me to move in and out of bed in the morning or the middle of the night and when I'm on the sofa chilling I've got to get OH to help me up & I'm only 28 weeks pregnant. I'm dreading when I'm later on and ready to drop! Think I'll just have to stay on the sofa 24/7!

I'm just wondering if any you ladies have suffered PGP/SPD in pregnancy and it's affected you whilest in labour e.g positions or anything? 

Or are you in that much pain or in the zone of labour/child birth you don't realise that the PGP/SPD is there?

Also does the PGP/SPD go stright away or after a few days in the healing days as they say?


----------



## madcatwoman

:flower:Hello

I had serious SPD, i had it for the whole of the 3rd tri, quite critical by the last few weeks. I was no longer able to sleep in my bed as my hips couldnt take the pressure of the mattress, i couldnt sit on it either due to my tailbone pain, i was in a sorry state, my nights were spent alone on the soft couch, sit up right with cushions which my tail bone could take a bit longer,my hips still couldnt , not even on our soft couch. In the last month i also developed sciatica ontop of all that, i could just about manage to shuffle to the loo, but i was housebound:growlmad:
I was so miserable and in tears most of the time.I begged for a section or induction but they didnt class it as a medical problem. :cry: I remember sat in tears at the surgery for an hour:cry:

As it happened, i also went overdue at 42 weeks (can you imagine the pain and horror!!). And had to be induced(which wasnt great). BUT, i had no problem with the SPD, because my contractions were so terrific i pretty much had the epidural after an hour, so i was numb and didnt feel anything at all.

After the labour/birth, i was too busy trying not to make my stitches worse:growlmad:, the hip pain from lying on my sides dissapeared with in days, litterally,and gone with in a week.


----------



## hawalkden

Madcatwoman I feel so sorry for you and in a way i feel like the docs/midwife team neglected you big time. All this not a medical problem. I believe most midwife/docs see our 'issues' as just get on with it it's part of pregnancy and it's less thing for them to deal with.. :hug:


----------



## madcatwoman

oh believe me i had made my point, i had a total break down and begged for dear life for an induction/section,i tink i was 39 weeks by then. 2 midwives had to deal with me and said they called the hospital but it was still not classed as medical,

what upset me was i knew someone who got 2 sections simply because she was terrified of birth!. it was cruel.

i hope it remains a mild case for you though as i wouldnt wish it on anyone!:wacko:


----------



## xxEMZxx

I had it really bad last time but tbh it didn't affect my labour at all?


----------



## mardy

Write down somewhere in your birth plan in BOLD that if you need forceps, or have to have your legs in stirrups for them to be very careful. I had my daughter two weeks ago, and had a forceps delivery - that bit was fine, but they literally tore my legs apart, not knowing I had SPD and me too out of it to say. The pain was unbelieveable afterwards and I couldn't walk for days afterwards.

Having said that, my SPD has almost completely gone, and the ligament that was torn is still quite tender, but I am on the mend.

Just make sure that they are aware at every stage of your labour that you have it, and that you are not put in any positions too quickly, a bit of care and perhaps lifting one leg at a time would have saved me a lot of pain!

Good luck, I'm sure you'll be fine, it will all be worth it when you meet your little one. I'd do it all again tomorrow! x


----------



## Eleanor ace

I had SPD and hip displasia and to be honest once the contractions really kicked in that pain was a distant memory :haha:
I still have pain in my hops/pelvic region but it's nowhere near like how it was and I also dislocated my hip in labor so I think it's from that.


----------



## redneckgirl26

can i ask a stupid question? what is SPD? thank you


----------



## lynnikins

spd is sympis pubis dysfuction ( sorry for the rubbish spelling) its caused when the hormone Relaxin which is natural and normal in pregnancy overdoses your pelvis and the joints pull apart or rub together

the best advice i can give is to know your pain gap and stick with it , avoid an epidural if you can because it will mean you cant feel it and unforutnatly damage can be done to your pelvis and leave you with serious problems post birth, they can do forceps and ventouse deliverys without you having to be on your back you can lie on your side for these things and for all exams too. id advise a waterbirth personally and using a bath in labour to help with pain if you cant get a waterbirth, the spd/pgp is not so noticable once your in full blown labour normally but you want to be careful of it so as not to caus lasting damage. I really really learnt my lesson after having ds1 and ended up with PGP very severely with ds2 and although this time its more mild then its still there.


----------



## fidget

I had really nasty SPD, i could hardly walk by the end. I was told by a physio I'd never labour on my back, it would be too painful... I wrote specifically in my birth plan not to be on my back. 

but i got in there, jumped on the bed to be examined and i was 10cm and he was bearing down. it didn't even come into my head to turn over onto all fours, I was pushing for an hour and the pain in my hips didn't even come into my head! although I had a previous hip condition, and was in pain for around 6-8 weeks post partum.


----------



## ayeshasi

I had spd with my last one and when in labour didnt even notice the pain. Had planned a water birth but the only thing i found comfortable was a birthing ball! Its amazing haha


----------



## Emzywemzy

I had SPD quite badly with my first but I didn't even notice any SPD pain during labour (I think the labour pains dwarfed it!!) and as soon as I'd had her, the SPD was gone x


----------



## Eternal

you wont notice it, i have servere SPD with my son, and i didnt, if yours is mild you def wont. 

As others have said an epi should be avoided as you can cause more damage to yourself if you cant feel it.


----------



## Sidsapple

Hello, 
I got it too but during labor, didn't feel anything and I didn't have an epidural.


----------



## Connah'sMommy

I suffered so badly with SPD that i couldnt walk by the time i was 36weeks...but honestly, when i was in labour it was like the pain vanished...i was so shocked!

I was on the birthing ball, on all fours on the bed and even on my side which was a no no for me before i went into labour xx


----------

